# MODIFIED "Puppy Cut"?



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I am ready for the summer cut HOWEVER not ready to cut everything 1 or 2 inches!!

Has anyone done the "puppy cut" while leaving the top layer long over the body??? Then cutting a bit tapered so it flows together right under the bod? I just cant bring myself to cutting off the gorgeous hair, especially when all the mats are under the bod and on the legs...

If anyone has -----please send pictures!!!:help:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Yes, Catherine - that is how I trim Lincoln every year. I only cut a little length off the bottom and then layer the bottom 2" of hair. I'll take some photos soon - I just trimmed him last week.

I left too much on the chest at first, and when he ran, he looked like he had double D's! So I gave him a chest reduction a few days ago. 

Since I use scissors, he looks a little choppy for a week or two until it grows out a little bit.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*anti matt cutt*

I've been cutting a little of the beard, leaving the legs about 2 inches, and cutting the body especially between the legs and the tummy region. My dogs look pretty good. Less matts.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*here is an even shorter version*

The first one was about three inches of coat, this one is about two. I scissor the legs and use the dog razor on the tummy. I also use the three inch razor on their backs and sides. I have a smaller razor to do their behinds and between the toes. Good luck.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Catherine, I plan on trimming Pablo's hair just like you say. Will do it in a week when I have more time. I'll mkae sure I take before and after pictures to share.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

What is a dog razor???? Sounds like a great grooming tool, but I have never heard of it!! Trish


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Oy!*

Well, as promised, I trimmed Pablo's hair and will post the before and after pics. It was my first time, so I try not to be too depressed. I know I messed it up right above his upper arms. If you look from the side, the B&W line is way too clean. This wasn't supposed to be that way, but my wiggle worm made a move right as I was cutting the black hair and I had no choice but to cut the other side this way too. Hope it'll look less 'cut' in a couple of weeks. However I was able to blend the cut in on the rear legs, which gives me hope for next time. I cut his bangs and his belly and chest are trimmed down to 1/4 inch, but you can't tell unless he's sunny side up


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Maryam,
I think you did a great job. Escpecially for the first grooming.
Pablo looks terrific.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

That Pablo is so cute! I think you did a really good job... I can't imagine cutting Roxie!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Nice job - Pablo looks adorable. You are so brave to do it yourself.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Maryam--Pablo looks great! You did a fabulous job!:thumb:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Maryam, he looks great! You did a fabulous job!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Maryam, you did a great job! I couldn't possibly do that. Pablo will be much cooler this summer.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you all for the more than nice comments. It took me 1.5 hours and the rest of the day running around with scissors trying to correct here and there. :brick:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaawww, Pablo looks great and ready to be a world traveler! :~) Can't wait to see him in the flesh! 

Linda, Ricki and Daisy look great too! I love the way you do their faces.

I have messed up Oliver's hair every time I've touched it. I know I should take him to a groomer, but I haven't been brave enough to do it yet. I just love his long hair, but he always looks so messy. Jill's neighbors said he looked like a little sheepdog...and he does.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, great job on Pablo! The leg will grow out sooner then you think... don't worry about it.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Maryam,

You've done a great job and Pablo looks great!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

He looks great...nice job! :thumb:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: He looks better already! If just one night makes a visible difference, we should be fine until next Thursday :whoo:


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Maryam..I started my grooming skills just as you did..they never knew I goofed and it always grew back!! I got better each time and really enjoyed doing it which is the best part of all...I loved knowing I made a difference and they loved the one to one we had for an hour or so. I never have to worry about scheduling an appt and seeing their little faces in a kennel as I leave for the WHOLE DAY!!! 
I tend to fine tune my grooming everyday when I brush them so that the day of the bath their paws and pads have been trimmed and I have continued to keep their body somewhat short all over on a weekly or biweekly basis. It is so so much easier after their bath..not so overwhelmed with all that has to be done!! Now I know why their haircuts cost so much..their is a lot of body to cover and they can take so much at one sitting. I have learned to give them breaks..for me and them. You will amaze yourself on what you learn has you do it each time..especially the order of what you do from beginning to the end of the grooming...you will really enjoy it!! Trish


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Trish, thanks, that sounds encouraging. I was standing in front of him for quite a while with the scissors in my hand not knowing where to start, LOL. He wasn't the best customer either and started panicking in between for no apparent reason. He was panting and I was nauseous and hot, LOL. But I'm sure we'll both get better with time.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Maryam...Keep up the great work you are doing and it only does get better....just be excited on your grooming work each and every time you do it....do not be too hard on yourself. You are better than going to any groomer in my book and I am sure Pablo pup agrees!! Trish PS How does he like getting a bath???


----------

